# Spouse Visa - Proof of accommodation, living with parents, no bills



## ruky_baby (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi, I am a British Citizen sponsoring my husband from Bangladesh and am currently putting all the documents together for his application. However, i am a little confused regarding the documents required for proof of accommodation.

I have always lived at my parents home and have requested for a copy of the Title Deeds as proof that the house is owned by them. My mother has also provided me with a letter stating that my husband and I are welcome to live here rent and bill free.

No utility bills or council tax bills have ever been under my name. However, a recent applicant has advised me that I should provide at least 3 months worth of utility bills under my name to prove that I am living at the address and without them my application will be refused.

I was wondering if this is true. Whether these are the new rules of 2017 or whether the affidavit would be sufficient. If it is true then these bills are all I have left to add to my documentation and my hopes to apply within the next month are no longer possible.

Thank you for you help


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You don't need three months' worth of utility bills. Lots of spouse visa applicants are moving with their partners from overseas and wouldn't have utility bills in their name yet.

Realistically, the title deed and letter from your mother should be sufficient. Are your parents living there at this time? If so, you may want a property inspection report done.


----------



## ruky_baby (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi, thank you for replying,

I am a British citizen and live in the UK with my parents, though I don't own the house or pay any of the bills. My mum has mentioned this in her letter of invitation saying that I can live in their house with my husband rent and bills free.

I was just confused as I was told that I had to provide some evidence that I do actually live with them in the form of bills for the house. I've not seen this mentioned anywhere else.

Documents we are providing include Title Deeds, Environmental Report and the letter from my mother who is a joint owner of the house with my father.


----------

